# Asus Fan Xpert 2 issue.



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right place to stick this- it's technically a software issue but isn't OS-specific (that I'm aware of). I figured you guys in cases & cooling are more likely to have used Fan Xpert than the guys over at the windows sub.

Basically I've recently replaced my motherboard (and stuck it all in a new case) which has lead me to try out Fan Xpert 2 (as it came bundled with my new mobo). All seemed fine- it correctly detected my fans, and is able to report and control their speeds more-or-less. The issue I'm having though is that after setting my desired speeds (by ambient temp) the case fans simply stop spinning once the software loads. They spin up find at boot and during windows load, but as soon as fan xpert loads and takes control it stops my case fans. The software seems to be aware that the fan is not running, and that it should be running (see pic below). What's also odd is that if I change one setting (any setting on any fan- even if I immediately change it back before applying) and press apply- it starts spinning as expected.

Does anyone have any ideas? Are there known issues with Fan Xpert? I'm running Windows 8 Pro x64 and the case fans are all 3-pins.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I've never seen the application, but am I reading the graph correctly? ie: The monitored temperature is at ~32°C and the lower threshold is set at 40°C?

What happens if you lower the threshold temp to , say 20°C.

PS: Just thought of something else: 3 pin fans are voltage controlled and many will not start/run at voltages less than 5-6 volts. At 30%, the fan is getting around 3-4 volts.


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

I did think of lowering the threshold however as long as I don't enable the "Auto-Fan stop" option it should remain at 30% as its lower level at all temps up to 40deg. The "Auto-Fan stop" option would lower the sub-40deg speed to 0 on the graph.

The application does use an auto-tuning function to attempt to determine the minimum and maximum speeds the fan can run at (as you can see the red block at the bottom of the graph- this represents the lower speed limit). I could try increasing the lower speed to increase the lesser voltage provided. I'll play around.


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

I've tried using a higher min fan speed however this doesn't result in the fan spinning up. The graph shows the same effect- the fan speed being indicated correctly as 0 despite the semi-transparent mark on the graph sitting at my desired fan speed.

As I said before the most perplexing aspect is that changing any setting, even if I change it back before hitting apply, and then applying, will make everything work as it should- and the fans will spin up.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

New motherboard? Contact Asus tech support.

With that said, does the app support Win 8? Just because software was supplied with the motherboard, and at least partially works on your OS, doesn't mean the OS being used is actually supported. 

With that I said, I don't use, nor recommend using motherboard fan headers. You are increasing the power load on the motherboard power processing circuit. I use and recommend using a dedicated fan controller.


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

That's not a bad idea Dogg; I didn't see it as a serious enough issue for Asus tech support but I don't see why they shouldn't be able to provide some info.

I'm not sure if the app does support Win8. I know the mobo claims to be certified or something- Asus's claim that the board will work nicely with Win8, etc. but of course that doesn't mean the bundled software will run flawlessly under 8.

I would stick a fan controller in however, and this is a bit of a poor reason but, I don't want to ruin the nice sleek look of the front of my case. 5.25" drives don't sit flush with the front of my case, and adding one would break the continuous sleek brushed ali panel look on the front (it's an Obsidian 350D). I know that's a terrible reason not to look to alternative solutions but still. There's no reason the board shouldn't be able to handle 4 fans anyway- it's surely designed to work under the slight additional power load they create.


----------

